# Tahiti Nue Special, not for sissies



## agaffer (Oct 2, 2020)

When I first lived on the North Shore of Kauai it was all country.  One old wood plantation style store complete with wood sidewalk. One restaurant and one bar, the Tahiti Nue. We are talking thatched hut, no frills, Tiki bar ran by a Tahitian woman named Louise. Louise made an honest drink. Fresh ingredients and no skimping on the alcohol. She made a Mai Tai that was the real deal, not some fruity drink for tourists. It is strong and she would pace you. If you gulped it down she made you wait before you could have another. 5 oz of 40 proof rum and 1 oz of overproof rum. Here is the recipe, and it goes great with pig cooked in the ground and any smoked meat.

1 1/2 oz light rum
1 1/2 oz gold rum
2 oz cointreau
1 oz FRESH lime juice
1/2 oz orgeat or substitute grenedine
1'2 oz simple syrup or more or less up to you
1 oz overproof rum, I use Goslings black 151

Put all the ingredients, except the overproof rum, in a shaker with ice and shake, shake, shake
Strain into ice filled glass
carefully pour the overproof rum on top (float)

Enjoy


----------



## sandyut (Oct 2, 2020)

YUM!  I love island drinks.  I need some island therapy sooo bad!!!  too long since we have been.  this will help drink the pain away.


----------



## agaffer (Oct 2, 2020)

sandyut said:


> YUM!  I love island drinks.  I need some island therapy sooo bad!!!  too long since we have been.  this will help drink the pain away.


After you drink one, get up and walk around before you are sure you can handle a second, LOL


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 2, 2020)

First off, welcome to SMF!
That recipe sounds like something we would try!
Thanks for posting it!
I do like to get hammered from time to time!
Al


----------



## bbqbrett (Oct 2, 2020)

Sounds really good.  Never had a Mai Tai before but anything with that much rum has got to be good!


----------



## agaffer (Oct 2, 2020)

People make fun of "Tiki Drinks" but if you think about it, they were developed at a time when drinking was a serious hobby and Trader Vics and Beach Bum Berts were places people went that were serious about their hobbies.


----------

